# Is this a GSD?



## Tawny (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey, people, I recently got this pup but i am a bit confused. The breeder i got it from told me it was a GSD but i have some doubts. His eyes are still blue and he is 60 days old.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Do you have a pic?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

He's a liver colour


----------



## Tawny (Jul 5, 2013)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Do you have a pic?


there u go, i didnt know how to upload them


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

cute little liver color


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he's definitely a GSD! Liver color. Not generally intentionally bred for by reputable breeders but they do happen. Adorable little guy. His eyes will stay light.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

He is an adorable live colored GSD


----------



## Tawny (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank you people!


----------



## Catterman (Jun 30, 2013)

beautiful GSD. Ive always loved liver GSD's..


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

That is a one of a kind German Shepherd! Congratulations on the handsome little guy.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

How stinking cute 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

gorgeous! you don't see that everyday! I hope you'll continue to post, so we can 'watch him grow!'...I wanna see what this guy looks like in a year! congrats!


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Tawny said:


> Hey, people, I recently got this pup but i am a bit confused. The breeder i got it from told me it was a GSD but i have some doubts. His eyes are still blue and he is 60 days old.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


His eyes are not blue. But they are a very bluish gray color! Very common when you have blue gsds or liver colored!!! In this case you have a beautiful purebred liver GSD!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

such a coincidence..I was JUST looking at photos of liver GSDs. I've never seen one out and about anywhere..can I ask--what did his littermates look like? the parents?..


----------



## Tawny (Jul 5, 2013)

Malachi'sMama said:


> gorgeous! you don't see that everyday! I hope you'll continue to post, so we can 'watch him grow!'...I wanna see what this guy looks like in a year! congrats!



Will do!


----------



## Tawny (Jul 5, 2013)

Malachi'sMama said:


> such a coincidence..I was JUST looking at photos of liver GSDs. I've never seen one out and about anywhere..can I ask--what did his littermates look like? the parents?..



Littermates and parents look just like a clasic GSD - black and tan. Apparently, very rarely, those parents give some genes to the pups and they are born with black-blueish or liver colored coats. they had 3 or 4 pups and one of them was the liver colored. I got real lucky!


----------



## Tawny (Jul 5, 2013)

EmeryGSD said:


> His eyes are not blue. But they are a very bluish gray color! Very common when you have blue gsds or liver colored!!! In this case you have a beautiful purebred liver GSD!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



His eyes were kinda darker a week ago. What i was told is that his eyes will become hazelnut or almond brown by 6 months. I wish he could keep the blue-gray-f*cking awesome eye color


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

His eyes will stay fairly light in color, probably yellow to amber, as he matures. Liver is a recessive gene that can hide for many generations, and as such it is fairly rare. It is a disqualification for the show ring, but your little guy should be a fabulous pet. He's awfully cute!


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Tawny said:


> His eyes were kinda darker a week ago. What i was told is that his eyes will become hazelnut or almond brown by 6 months. I wish he could keep the blue-gray-f*cking awesome eye color


I'm jealous!!! I want a liver colored GSD. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Just curious as to the reason why this beautiful color would be a disqualification? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Curtis said:


> Just curious as to the reason why this beautiful color would be a disqualification?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is a serious fault, not a disqualification. The liver gene dilutes the black pigment.


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

What a cute little puppy!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Curtis said:


> Just curious as to the reason why this beautiful color would be a disqualification?


I am not sure why, but white and blue are also DQ colors. 

Someone decided during the development of the breed that they did not want dilute color, so liver, blue, and white dogs were selected against. 

They used to believe that white was linked to disease, but I'm not sure what their argument was against blue and liver.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

What a gorgeous puppy!


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Tawny said:


> Hey, people, I recently got this pup but i am a bit confused. The breeder i got it from told me it was a GSD but i have some doubts. His eyes are still blue and he is 60 days old.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Any updated pictures???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

I'd love to see more pictures too. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gaberitta (Nov 8, 2012)

Tawny said:


> Hey, people, I recently got this pup but i am a bit confused. The breeder i got it from told me it was a GSD but i have some doubts. His eyes are still blue and he is 60 days old.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 
Gorgeous little Liver puppy! More pictures are a must.


----------

